# Difference between 1080i and 1080p



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2009)

What is the difference between 1080i and 1080p?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

*hometheater.about.com/od/televisionbasics/qt/1080ivs1080p.htm


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 25, 2009)

1080i means there will be 1080 vertical lines which are interlanced. Interlance is a technology which will allow the devices to display improved picture quality with out demanding high bandwidth.

1080p means there will be 1080 vertical lines which displyed in progressive mode. So, this can be considered as FullHD. While 1080i in only HD not FullHD.

Another differnce to note is that 1080i videos can be played @ maximum frames of  30fps. While 1080p videos can be played on 60fps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 1, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> 1080i means there will be 1080 vertical lines which are interlanced. Interlance is a technology which will allow the devices to display improved picture quality with out demanding high bandwidth.
> 
> 1080p means there will be 1080 vertical lines which displyed in progressive mode. So, this can be considered as FullHD. While 1080i in only HD not FullHD.
> 
> Another differnce to note is that 1080i videos can be played @ maximum frames of  30fps. While 1080p videos can be played on 60fps.


hey thanx alot for this info..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

my pleasure, ashu.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 3, 2009)

so which one is better......?? 1080p.......??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

^
Of course.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jul 3, 2009)

If your PC can play them without any issue and If you have HDD with high storeage capacity,1080p are good.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 3, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> 1080i means there will be 1080 vertical lines which are interlanced. Interlance is a technology which will allow the devices to display improved picture quality with out demanding high bandwidth.
> 
> 1080p means there will be 1080 vertical lines which displyed in progressive mode. So, this can be considered as FullHD. While 1080i in only HD not FullHD.
> 
> Another differnce to note is that 1080i videos can be played @ maximum frames of  30fps. While 1080p videos can be played on 60fps.



Interlaced !!

Its ok , but not all the HD monitors 1080p can play @ 60FPS with the BLUray Video optimized to 60FPS , 

As i saw many Bluray videos in INDIA are not optimized to 60FPS , hollywood movies does the job 

*www.thebestplasmatv.com/guides/1080p-vs-1080i/


----------

